# 50% off coupon for Cycle Pros in Pleasanton



## trivalleyrider (Mar 15, 2012)

just picked up a couple of these half of coupons. pay $25 for $50 of anything in store or service. If you live in the Tri-Valley (or like to ride out here), this may be worth a purchase. I didn't post on Hot Deals area because it's specific to instore in Pleasanton. 

The Cycle Pros Daily Deal - LocalGruv Tri-Valley, CA


----------



## Shizam (Mar 19, 2012)

Awesome post, thanks!


----------

